
I’m a student launching my first app, need advice on how to launch / market - danreed07
Hi guys,
I’m working on an app called BubblyPlanet, it’s an social augmented reality app that’s kind of like Twitter meets Google StreetView.<p>I have no idea how to market this to people short of showing it to my friends and family.<p>I’ve made a demo (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3XIXa1gQkbQ) and sent it to a few VCs and a Twitter account covering AR related stuff, but have heard no responses.<p>I’ve made a website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;BubblyPlanet.com) to gather beta sign ups and it’s gotten almost no responses.<p>I’m very newb to marketing so I’m not quite sure what the right questions I should ask.<p>I guess I’d love it if people find use out of it, as I have, but how do I get the word out?<p>(I have almost no budget, as I’m mostly working on student loans)
======
vikramjb
Have you tried posting it on reddit links ?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/)

~~~
danreed07
I haven't thought of this; will post there tomorrow since it's night time
here. I'm not too familiar with the subreddits, are there any others might be
useful?

~~~
vikramjb
Reddit has a lot of resources for you. For instance take a look at this

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur)

Here's a check list of things to be done for marketing.

[https://www.sideprojectchecklist.com/](https://www.sideprojectchecklist.com/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/6s8b2u/a_check...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/6s8b2u/a_checklist_of_marketing_ideas_for_side_projects/)

